# Boot in single user mode error



## Ahmed_iraq (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi every one,

The power off on our server and missed OS, we tried to fixed this issue by this command `#fsck` after to login single user mode, but we faced this message:

```
No such file or directory
Cannot read termcap database;
using dumb terminal settings.
```

I hope find somebody can help us.

More information in the picture in attached.

Regards,

Ahmed


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 10, 2015)

That message is normal if you have the /usr directory on a disk partition separate from the main root partition, and can be ignored.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2015)

Press enter at the 
	
	



```
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh
```
Then, once you have the shell run fsck(8).


----------

